# More Ugly Maple



## sprucegum (Sep 26, 2014)

This one came from one of my sons landscape jobs. They tried to burn it with the rest of the brush from the job but it did not burn so they put it down over the bank that we use as a stump dump on my land. It has been there for about 3 years. I hooked a couple of chains together and pulled it back out yesterday afternoon. I got eight 8/4 live edge slabs 8' long and some nearly 24" wide.
I offed them to a furniture maker the has bought ugly wood from me before. Offered him a killer deal for a quick cash sale, if he does not bite I will sticker them for the winter and send them to the kiln in the spring. Then I will ask the big money.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice slabs Dave! Is that red maple or sugar maple?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 26, 2014)

It is half burnt up maple with mushrooms growing on it . Not really sure but I think it is sugar maple.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 26, 2014)

What a great motherlode!!! Wish I were closer! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 26, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> What a great motherlode!!! Wish I were closer! Chuck


I could cut it up and put it in 50 LFRB'S and mail it to you, the postage would only be $790

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 26, 2014)

Yikes!!! Think I'd better pass on that fantastic offer... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 28, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Yikes!!! Think I'd better pass on that fantastic offer... Chuck


Your out of the running now anyway my guy from southern vt said he wants them.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 29, 2014)

In reality, I'm pleased that someone will be able to use that gorgeous wood! Chuck


----------

